# When calibrating with AUDYSSEY,



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

You know the sounds it makes when measuring around all the speakers and I can watch on tv, the L/R Hieght speakers do not make any sound. Is this normal?:coocoo:


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Now on the second calibration it does not even show them on screen.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Never mind I fixed it. Messed up in setting the speakers.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

the colors said:


> Never mind I fixed it. Messed up in setting the speakers.


Glad you fixed it, we all make mistakes you know


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah it means you didn't hook them up right. I think we've all done this.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Overly excited to get it up and running and yup connection error, but no harm done.:whew:


----------

